# MMA's first streaker!



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

lol thats pretty funny actually.

I read that it was rules a no contest though? Thats dumb.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I found the fighters chit chat more amusing


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

haha. the hand slap and sitting together in the corner watching was pretty memorable. I will never forget mma's first streaker.


can you imagine the rush you would get streaking in an mma fight? you must just assume you are going to get your ass kicked and it will be funny for your friends. the nude fellow's heart rate must have been jacked, he had a pretty hard time getting out of the cage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rusko said:


> I found the fighters chit chat more amusing


Me to I thought there reaction and how they instantly just look like two guys sitting around shooting the shit was the best part.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am with everyone else. I love the fact that the fighters just chilled in the corner together watching and talking! :thumb02:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Yea, I am with the concencus thoes two handled it really well.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am with everyone else. I love the fact that the fighters just chilled in the corner together watching and talking! :thumb02:


I thought it was amazing how chilled out they both were, like they were just down the pub,lol.
Most probably just me, but a voice in my head was saying go on mate, try a triangle choke,see what happens :thumbsup:lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Good God! Wasn't the dude at all worried about his junk climbing over the cage like that?

The fighters were hilarious. They were probably too tired to be all "OMGWTFBBQ!" and went instantly into relaxomatic mode.


----------



## SandyWH (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL at referee Marc Goddard almost grabbing him and then changing his mind.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully security took him out back of the building and beat the hell out of him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HAHA!!
Nice find. That guy had some courage no doubt.
But i will notice the same thing that almost everyone noticed: the way the 2 fighters were chilling when the fight was interrupted. Nothing like 2 guys that wanted to beat the crap out of each other. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

lol hilarious


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bravest streaker ever


----------

